# Paper? Bulk Rolls?



## therustytracks (Apr 9, 2008)

Paper is getting a bit expensive now that I'm using it on a weekly basis between school and now my own darkroom. I've been using Ilford Multigrade IV RC DE LUXE. It's been working great, but it's quite expensive. I found rolls of paper on freestylephoto.biz and I was wondering if anyone has anything to say about Kentmere paper. I can't find much about it, other than a website. Is it a decent paper? I'm not looking for a professional grade paper, just something to use that will produce decent prints.


----------



## ann (Apr 10, 2008)

buy a small pack and test it out.

many people love it, and it is a decent paper. 
you make a great negative , the rest is easy.


----------



## kaiy (Apr 10, 2008)

Ilford acquired Kentmere at the end of last year. I haven't tried it myself, but I have also heard good things about it.


----------

